# BBS LM´s for Audi 8P



## Miikka (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello to all!
I´m considering 19" BBS LM wheels for my Audi sportback. The wheelshop told me that they can machine 4mm (0.157inch) from offset. So the final offset would then be 36. Is this possible? I´m also going to drop it. 
Thanks,
Miikka


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (Miikka)*

some guy in here was rubbing with 18x8.5 et35.


----------



## jimpapass (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (sniper27)*

I dunno maybe its me but lowring on 19x8.5 sounds too aggresive. I think 19x8 with a 35mm offset is recommended. Anyone else with 19s want to comment?


_Modified by jimpapass at 1:11 AM 3-24-2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (jimpapass)*

i have 19x9s ET54 and 19x9.5s ET29 but my front fenders are cut and i have flares on the car. so i really cant help much.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (Miikka)*

19x8 with a 45et.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (abt cup)*


----------



## modiGTI (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (Presns3)*

That's hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_










pchopped


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_









HOT


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (Miikka)*

36mm et is way too low for these cars!
Take Oettinger who makes 19x8.5", they use 50mm et!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_pchopped

i know... i was the one that had it photoshopped...


----------



## Miikka (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (RED WHIP)*

Oettinger offers 8,5x19" offset 35, 225/35 as far as I know. 
Miikka


----------



## Miikka (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (Presns3)*

Here is a picture of 8P and LMs. Enjoy!
http://kw-suspension.com/en/50...od=A3#
Miikka


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (Miikka)*

they have et50 and et35, maybe 50 for the front and 35 for the back?


----------



## jimpapass (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM´s for Audi 8P (swiftA4)*

As phat as this looks I can imagine rolling around like this. This has got to rub like crazy. It almost looks like the rear tire would touch the rear fender.


----------



## Miikka (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes. I think that too, but it seems that the rear wheel is a lot more than 8.5"
Do you guys recon are those 18" or 19" in the picture jimpapass posted?
I really want to those wheels, I´m willing to modify the wheelbase but I´m not sure if I want to start cutting the fenders...


----------



## Miikka (Mar 23, 2006)

Just got a message from oettinger that you can mount in the front 19" 8.5" with ET50 and in the rear ET 35 and there is no need to modify the wheel arch.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (Miikka)*

From Audiworld, view this person's "picture poster"
http://pictureposter.audiworld...phtml
RS-GT's on an A3. Looks hot.


----------

